# Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX760-Edition: Geforce GTX 760 + Core i5-4670K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX760-Edition: Geforce GTX 760 + Core i5-4670K [Anzeige]*

					Die Geforce GTX 760 soll die sehr erfolgreiche GTX 660 Ti ersetzen und steckt nun im neuen PCGH-High-End-PC, den die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware konfiguriert haben. Als Besonderheit ist dies der aktuell leiseste PCGH-PC.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-High-End-PC GTX760-Edition: Geforce GTX 760 + Core i5-4670K [Anzeige]*


----------



## XXTREME (11. Juli 2013)

Was ihr so alles High-End nennt ist schon sehr erstaunlich . In dem PC sind durch die Bank "nur" Mittelklasse Komponenten verbaut.


----------



## SaPass (11. Juli 2013)

Warum sind da ein 530W-Netzteil und eine WLAN-Karte verbaut?


----------



## Madcat2 (11. Juli 2013)

Gibt es einen Grund warum Windows 8 nur bei einigen PCs wählbar ist?
Sollte man eigentlich den Käufer selber entscheiden lassen, ob er es haben will oder nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juli 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Warum sind da ein 530W-Netzteil und eine WLAN-Karte verbaut?


Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht.



Madcat2 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum Windows 8 nur bei einigen PCs wählbar ist?
> Sollte man eigentlich den Käufer selber entscheiden lassen, ob er es haben will oder nicht.


 Die Käufer können sich immer entscheiden, indem Sie die Version ohne Betriebssystem kaufen und dann selbst wählen welches OS sie installieren. Es ist ja nicht mehr nötig als die DVD einzulegen und den Bildschirmanweisungen zu folgen, das sollte jeder hinkriegen


----------



## Madcat2 (12. Juli 2013)

> Die Käufer können sich immer entscheiden, indem Sie die Version ohne  Betriebssystem kaufen und dann selbst wählen welches OS sie  installieren. Es ist ja nicht mehr nötig als die DVD einzulegen und den  Bildschirmanweisungen zu folgen, das sollte jeder hinkriegen


Klar kann ich das hinkriegen. Könnte ich aber auch mit Windows 7, ist also kein Grund speziell für dieses den zusätzlichen Service der Installation mit allen Treibern etc. anzubieten und für Windows 8 nicht, zumal es ja bei einigen Varianten wählbar ist.

Ich habe einfach keine Lust, mich um die Installation selbst zu kümmern und mich ggf. mit diversen Problemen herumzuschlagen, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss. 

Um es vorwegzunehmen: Natürlich zwingt mich niemand zu einem Kauf, aber wer Geschäfte machen will sollte lieber keine potentiellen Kunden ohne Not vergraulen. Ich persönlich würde Windows 8 dem Windows 7 vorziehen und möchte es halt lieber vorinstalliert haben. Andere Hersteller bieten das auch an und wenn es hier nicht geht, kauf ich halt bei denen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juli 2013)

Wenn wir alle PCs auch noch mit Windows 8 anbieten würden, wäre das Sortiment viel zu groß und unüberschaubar. Das wollen wir nicht.

Siehe auch PC-Testtabelle: http://www.pcgh.de/pc-testtabelle

Zitat:    FAQ: Warum bieten wir nicht alle PCGH-PCs   mit Windows 8 an? Microsofts neues Betriebssystem   ist aufgrund der Benutzerführung umstritten und teilweise zu kompliziert,   daher hat die Redaktion entschieden, auch weiterhin auf das sehr ausgereifte   Windows 7 zu setzen.


----------



## Sunec (12. Juli 2013)

Ich spiele mit der Überlegung mir diesen PC zu kaufen. Wann wäre er denn bei Vorbestellung verfügbar?


----------



## Madcat2 (12. Juli 2013)

Die FAQ habe ich gelesen, Sinn ergibt sie meines Erachtens jedoch nicht.



> Zitat:    FAQ: Warum bieten wir nicht alle PCGH-PCs   mit Windows 8 an?  Microsofts neues Betriebssystem   ist aufgrund der Benutzerführung  umstritten und teilweise zu kompliziert,   daher hat die Redaktion  entschieden, auch weiterhin auf das sehr ausgereifte   Windows 7 zu  setzen.



Windows 8 wäre ja wohl auf allen PCS gleichermaßen umstritten und teilweise zu kompliziert. 

Bei einigen wird es aber optional angeboten. Gibt es dafür einen besonderen Grund, warum die Nachteile dort nicht greifen?

Aber egal, ihr müsst es ja nicht anbieten, wenn ihr nicht wollt.


----------



## Bensta (14. Juli 2013)

Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Windows 8 nur ca. 5% Marktanteil besitzt.


----------



## M3talGuy (15. Juli 2013)

Bensta schrieb:


> Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Windows 8 nur ca. 5% Marktanteil besitzt.


 
Das mag ja sein, allerdings ist Madkat´s Frage, warum W8 eben bei einigen PCGH PC´s mit angeboten wird und mit anderen nicht.
Da die Bedienung auf den PC´s auf denen es mit Angeboten wird, genauso ist, wie auf denen bei denen es nicht angeboten wird.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Juli 2013)

M3talGuy schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, allerdings ist Madkat´s Frage, warum W8 eben bei einigen PCGH PC´s mit angeboten wird und mit anderen nicht.
> Da die Bedienung auf den PC´s auf denen es mit Angeboten wird, genauso ist, wie auf denen bei denen es nicht angeboten wird.


 
Wir wollten uns einfach mal selbst davon überzeugen, ob Windows 8 so schlecht angenommen wird und haben einigen PCs neben Windows 7 auch mit Win 8 angeboten. Das Fazit für Windows 8 fällt dabei aber nicht sehr gut aus, wenn ich mir die Verkaufszahlen der W8-PCs anschaue


----------



## DriveByFM (4. August 2013)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Was ihr so alles High-End nennt ist schon sehr erstaunlich . In dem PC sind durch die Bank "nur" Mittelklasse Komponenten verbaut.


 
Kann dem nur zustimmen aber so erreicht man halt mehr Kunden.^^


----------



## MecTronic (5. August 2013)

Mich regt das ja schon ein wenig auf, ich meine ist ja klar, dass Ihr Geld verdienen wollt. Ist ja auch nichts gegen auszusetzen... ABER:
1. Warum einen 4670-K? ein 4570 und ein H87 Board tun es auf jeden Fall genauso gut.
2. Warum 530W? Das System braucht unter Voll-Last, wie ihr selbst geschrieben habt 240W?! (Hört sich iwie arg wenig an) aber realistisch gesehen reicht ein 400-450W NT vollkommen aus.
und 3. und wichtigstens: Warum schlagt ihr auf die Reinen Hardware Preise mal eben so über 200€ auf? Ihr bekommt sowieso Rabatt beim kauf der Komponenten, klar muss der Mensch, der das Teil zusammenschustert auch bezahlt werden (wobei ich mal gerne sehen möchte, wie "schön" er das macht, ich mein wenn man schon ein NT mit CM nimmt  ) Aber im Endeffekt so viel Aufschlag finde ich nicht in Ordung.

Würde gerne hören was die Redaktion bzw. die Verantwortlichen dazu zu sagen haben oder ob ich tot geschwiegen (oder Mundtot) gemacht werde 

Wie gesagt es soll kein Angriff sein, jedoch finde ich, dass man als serieöses Hardware Magazin mehr für seine Leser leisten könnte.
MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2013)

Deine Fragen haben wir eigentlich alle schon sehr oft beantwortet, aber hier noch mal die Kurzform:
1) Weil nur mit K-CPUs ein OC möglich ist und wer PCGH liest weiß wie man PCs übertaktet, um mehr rauszuholen
2) Weil wir ein Netzteil nicht am Anschlag betreiben möchten. Dieses ist dann nämlich deutlich lauter und die PCGH-PCs sollen möglichst leise sein. Rüstet einer mit eine zweiten Grafikkarte usw. nach, könnte es auch schnell knapp werden. Spielraum nach oben ist also nie verkehrt.
3) Alternate berechnet für den Zusammenbau 99 Euro. Die PCs bauen sich leider nicht von selbst zusammen. Wie du auf 200 Euro kommst, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## MecTronic (5. August 2013)

Zu 1.)
Es ist allgemein hin bekannt, das eine CPU zu übertakten bei einem Gaming Rechner (was das ganze ja offensichtlich sein soll) einem keinen Vorteil in Form von mehr FPS bringt, da die GPU bei aktuellen Spielen eigentlich immer limitiert. Folglich ist eine Übertaktbare CPU für den Eimer.
These: CPU OC bringt beim Gamen nichts!
Beweis: Klick Mich!

Ich weiß wie man einen PC übertaktet und betreibe selbst OC an meinem PC, da aber vorallem an der Grafikkarte, da das sich auch wirklich auf die FPS auswirkt.

Zu 2.)
Ihr schreibt doch selbst, dass das System angeblich nur 240W zieht, folglich liegt die Auslastung selbst bei einem 400W Netzteil bei knapp 60%, wo ein E9 z.B. noch ganz klar nicht zu hören ist.
Dein zweites Argument: Eine zweite Grafikkarte?! Aha, 1. hat das Mainboard nur einen PCI-E X16 Slot, folglich kannst du es ja mal mit einem Y-Adapter versuchen :rofl:
Steht übrigens auch hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusätzlich hat das NT keinen dritten geschweige denn vierten PCI-E Strom Stecker und sowieso nicht genug Power für eine 2. Grafikkarte.
Zack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts für ungut, aber entweder solltest du besser drüber nachdenken was du schreibst oder jemand holen der auch Ahnung hat.


3.) Ist das ganz einfach, man sucht sich die Teile bei Geizhals raus und sucht dafür den günstigsten Händler nimmt (z.B. Hardwareversand), es ging ja erst mal um die Preise der Komponenten und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Ihr bzw. Alternate mehr für die Teile beim Großhändler zahlen, als Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> 2) Weil wir ein Netzteil nicht am Anschlag betreiben möchten. Dieses ist dann nämlich deutlich lauter und die PCGH-PCs sollen möglichst leise sein. Rüstet einer mit eine zweiten Grafikkarte usw. nach, könnte es auch schnell knapp werden. Spielraum nach oben ist also nie verkehrt.


 
Der ist gut. 
Ein 500 Watt Netzteil verbauen, damit der Rechner leise bleibt. Schon eine komisch Logik, denn das System braucht nicht mal die Hälfte dessen und für eine zweite Grafikkarte ist das Netzteil nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## jeamal (5. August 2013)

Warum man das jedes mal ausdiskutieren muss!?

Entweder man hat Interesse an den PC's und gönnt sich einen oder nicht!
Ich gehe ja auch nicht in den MM und stelle die Verkäufer zur Rede warum diese Komponenten verbaut sind und erzähle denen was alles nach meinen Empfinden Mist ist und was nicht. 
Da lauf ich einfach dran vorbei und baue mir selbst einen zusammen, wenn ich meine es besser zu wissen.

Und die PCGH PC's sind allemal um einiges besser vom P/L, als andere Mitbewerber von der "Stange".

Nichts für Ungut aber das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden.

LG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

Das mit der zweiten Grafikkarte bezieht sich ja nicht auf diesen PC, habe ja geschrieben, dass wir dazu oft schon was gesagt haben und daher habe ich das noch mal *allgemein* formuliert, damit auch du das verstehst. Also bitte sachlich bleiben und wie jeamal schon geschrieben hat, nervt die immer gleiche Diskussion.


----------



## Registrierzwang (9. September 2013)

Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Der PC mit der GTX660 Ti hat eine andere Infrastruktur/CPU als der mit der GTX760.
Ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass eine werksseitig übertaktetete GTX660 Ti (also eine "OC") locker mit einer GTX760 mithalten kann, solange die Auflösung nicht höher als HD (1920x1080) beträgt.
Nur eins ist dann noch anders: Der Stromverbrauch der 660Ti ist kleiner, und vor allem der momentane Preis (diese fangen schon bei ~ 175 Euro an, die GTX760 hingegen bei ~ 210 Euro).
Also ist das (momentane) Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der 660Ti vs der 760 wesentlich besser !
Aber scheinbar wird die Redaktion von nVidia gesponsort, so etwas darf man wohl nicht schreiben (nach dem Motto: Was nicht sein darf, ist nicht).


----------



## Malkav85 (10. September 2013)

@Registrierzwang: Gibt es Beweise für deine Unterstellung bzüglich des Sponsorings, oder bist du einfach nur "Pro AMD" und hast keine Argumente? Allein die Tatsache, das deine registrierte Mail auf einen dänischen Provider zurückgeht lässt darauf schließen, das du entweder ein Zweitaccount bist und wiederholt nur stänkern willst, oder du an einer konstruktiven Diskussion überhaupt keine Lust hast.

Ich tippe auf 1 und 2


----------



## Plinius (11. Oktober 2013)

alternate sollte echt daran arbeiten, dass die CPU lüfter nicht abfallen...

meiner war komplett abgefallen und durfte als laie dann auch noch raten wo der lüfter angesteckt wird


----------



## keinnick (12. Oktober 2013)

Plinius schrieb:


> alternate sollte echt daran arbeiten, dass die CPU lüfter nicht abfallen...
> meiner war komplett abgefallen und durfte als laie dann auch noch raten wo der lüfter angesteckt wird



Was meinst Du mit "Lüfter abgefallen"? Der komplette Lüfter oder gings jetzt nur um das Kabel?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Oktober 2013)

Plinius schrieb:


> alternate sollte echt daran arbeiten, dass die CPU lüfter nicht abfallen...
> 
> meiner war komplett abgefallen und durfte als laie dann auch noch raten wo der lüfter angesteckt wird


 
Manchmal kommt es leider vor, dass sich die Lüfterklammer löst und der Lüfter dann im Gehäuse liegt. Man weiß halt nie wie der Paketdienst mit dem PC umgeht. Wenn du einen Vorschlag hast, wie man den Lüfter transportsicherer montieren kann, bin ich für jede Idee dankbar.


----------



## Gast20140710 (15. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es leider vor, dass sich die Lüfterklammer löst und der Lüfter dann im Gehäuse liegt. Man weiß halt nie wie der Paketdienst mit dem PC umgeht. Wenn du einen Vorschlag hast, wie man den Lüfter transportsicherer montieren kann, bin ich für jede Idee dankbar.


 
mit 2 kabelbindern (ZUSÄTZLICH zu den klammern), die der user dann selbst entfernen muss (das sind 2 schnitte mit einer nagelschere und somit imho zumutbar, da man einen komplettrechner nach dem postversand ohnehin 1 mal öffnen sollte, eben um sicherzugehen dass kein lüfter lose rumfliegt...)


----------



## lop3000qmx (15. Oktober 2013)

Alternative die mir noch einfallen würde wäre, (wenn ich mal von meinem Macho ausgehe) z.B. einfach an jeder Seite einen Gummiring (gibt's im 1000er Set für 3€ oder so) um den Lüfter und den Kühlkörper zu ziehen. Das würde sogar im Notfall zu keiner Beschädigung führen wenn der Käufer nach Erhalt des PCs erst mal den Stecker reinschiebt um die Kiste zu testen.


----------



## Gast20140710 (15. Oktober 2013)

lop3000qmx schrieb:


> Das würde sogar im Notfall zu keiner Beschädigung führen wenn der Käufer nach Erhalt des PCs erst mal den Stecker reinschiebt um die Kiste zu testen.


 
auch ein kabelbinder würde nicht zu einer beschädigung führen, wenn man ihn durch die schraubenlöcher des lüfters zieht, ich hätte da nur bedenken bzgl. der entkopplung vom kühlkörper.


----------



## lop3000qmx (15. Oktober 2013)

Sowohl deine, als auch meine Lösung soll ja lediglich eine Transportsicherung sein. Ich würde mir da also um eine Entkopplung keine Sorgen machen!
Es sollte ja nicht der Fall sein, dass der Käufer den PC anschließend ungesehen in Betrieb nimmt.

(vlt. würde ihn ein latentes Rattern sogar an den vergessenen Kabelbinder erinnern. Somit würde ich dann auch zu deiner Lösung tendieren )


----------



## Gadget2 (18. Oktober 2013)

Oh man, über was sich hier aufgeregt wird... Gibt es da nicht einen Biergarten-Thread für, oder so!?

So ich hätte aber mal eine Hardwaretechnische Frage: 
Überall steht nur, dass die Samsung 128GB SSD(Samsung 840) verbaut ist, ja welche denn, die normale oder die Pro-Version?
(ich hoffe doch die Pro-Version )

LG Nick


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2013)

Gadget2 schrieb:


> Oh man, über was sich hier aufgeregt wird... Gibt es da nicht einen Biergarten-Thread für, oder so!?
> 
> So ich hätte aber mal eine Hardwaretechnische Frage:
> Überall steht nur, dass die Samsung 128GB SSD(Samsung 840) verbaut ist, ja welche denn, die normale oder die Pro-Version?
> (ich hoffe doch die Pro-Version )


 
Nein es gibt keinen Biergarten-Thread. Für Diskussionen über das Produkt ist dieser Thread hier gedacht. 

Zur SSD: Wahrscheinlich die Standard. Weil bei den Pro-Modellen steht es explizit dran, dass es sich um die Pro handelt: Testtabelle_168_736274623423.jpg

Die unterscheiden sich in Praxishinsicht allerdings kaum von den Standard-Modellen außer im Preis.


----------



## Gadget2 (18. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die unterscheiden sich in Praxishinsicht allerdings kaum von den Standard-Modellen außer im Preis.


 
 Hat ja auch nur mehr als das Doppelte an Schreibrate:
Solid State Drives (SSD) im Preisvergleich

Hm aber warum verbaut man die Standard-Version, wenn es die Pro für 30€ mehr gibt... angesichts der doppelten Schreibrate fände ich diesen Aufpreis locker vertretbar...


----------



## Gast20140710 (18. Oktober 2013)

Gadget2 schrieb:


> Hm aber warum verbaut man die Standard-Version, wenn es die Pro für 30€ mehr gibt... angesichts der doppelten Schreibrate fände ich diesen Aufpreis locker vertretbar...


 
35% aufpreis für einen im alltag nicht spürbaren performancegewinn sind *nicht* vertretbar. für anwendungen mit exzessiven anforderungen an die schreibleistung ist dieser PC nicht gedacht.
was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, ist warum nicht die ebenso teure evo statt der nonpro verwendet wird, ich sehe in dieser jedenfalls nur pluspunkte gegenüber einer nonpro.

/edit: übrigens hätte sich deine frage auch durch simples hinsehen klären lassen: in der tabelle steht eindeutig "120gb", mit dieser kapazität wird die pro nicht angeboten.


----------



## Tazmal27 (18. Oktober 2013)

Für leute die nen fertigen PC wollen ist das sicherlich ein tolles angebot, ich halte abe rnicht viel von alternate.

Hab abe rauch ewig keine keine Erfahrungen mehr damit gemacht, kann sein das sie sich gebessert haben.

Ich für meinen Teil baue meinen PC lieber selbst zusammen


----------



## toxic27 (19. Oktober 2013)

High End ... WO BITTE ??? Was ist dann ein PC mit GTX770/780/Titan ? Ultra,Ultra+ & Ultra ++ ?

Preis unter aller Kanone dazu ... 

Selber Bauen und sparen oder Freunde fragen halt. 

Fl(Sh)ame on (me) ...


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2013)

Gadget2 schrieb:


> Hat ja auch nur mehr als das Doppelte an Schreibrate:
> Solid State Drives (SSD) im Preisvergleich
> 
> Hm aber warum verbaut man die Standard-Version, wenn es die Pro für 30€ mehr gibt... angesichts der doppelten Schreibrate fände ich diesen Aufpreis locker vertretbar...


 
Ich schrieb: In der Praxis!  Wenn Du im täglichen Betrieb soviel sequentiell schreibst, dass es Dir einen Aufpreis von 35% wert ist, um die paar Sekunden zu sparen dann bitte. Der normale User kann sich die Pro getrost sparen.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Oktober 2013)

Soll ja Leute geben, die freuen sich über ein "rundum Sorglos PC Paket". Eine Kiste, die 3-5 Jahre einfach das tut, was sie soll.
Ohne dass man an Schaltern drücken muss, Sachen neu einstellen oder sonstwo rumbasteln.

Und ja es gibt Leute, die sind keine Studenten oder Schüler mehr und verdienen Geld, so ganz regelmäßig und gar nicht unerheblich. Denen sind die vllt. 200€, um die der Preis gegenüber einem "Selbstbau-PC" unangemessen erscheint, einfach mal echt egal, für die Tatsache, dass sie 2-Jahre PC-mäßig von Alternate "den Ar... abgewischt" bekommen und sich nicht drum kümmern müssen.

(wenn ich mir ansehe, was manche Leute nur für ein blödes Browserspiel an Kohle raushauen, scheinen das gar nicht mal so wenige zu sein)

Und für genau die passen die PCGH-PCs eigentlich ganz gut. (Bis auf den kleinen "Schreihals" "Gaming-PC", der nicht nur der lahmste, sondern auch mit ABSTAND der lauteste ist)


----------



## Plinius (21. Oktober 2013)

ich würde irgendeine fixierung vorschlagen, sei es mit einem kabelbinder oder dieser klaren,haftenden folie..man muss nur dann einen großen hinweis anfügen

aber im moment häufen sich nur die dinge, die mit dem "offiziellen pcgh pc" nicht hinhauen
zuerst wars der lüfter des kühlturms (der abgefallen ist und lose im gehäuse herumgeflogen ist)
die usb 3.0 anschlüsse waren tot, weil sich ebenfalls dieses kabel vom mainboard gelöst hat
und die 760 hawk pcgh edition macht auch probleme (siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-aus-blackscreen-treiber-hardware-defekt.html )
und ich weiß nicht ob das ein RMA fall ist, oder nicht...


----------



## Gast20140710 (22. Oktober 2013)

Plinius schrieb:


> ich würde irgendeine fixierung vorschlagen, sei es mit einem kabelbinder oder dieser klaren,haftenden folie..man muss nur dann einen großen hinweis anfügen
> 
> aber im moment häufen sich nur die dinge, die mit dem "offiziellen pcgh pc" nicht hinhauen
> zuerst wars der lüfter des kühlturms (der abgefallen ist und lose im gehäuse herumgeflogen ist)
> die usb 3.0 anschlüsse waren tot, weil sich ebenfalls dieses kabel vom mainboard gelöst hat


 
diese USB3-problematik wird von ganz alleine (dadurch leider aber auch nicht sofort) mit dem erscheinen von besseren kabeln (zB gewinkelt) seitens der gehäusehersteller verschwinden - die derzeitigen lösungen diesbezüglich sind mehr als labberig und unausgereift. (stecker mit kaum rückhaltekraft + dickes, unelastisches kabel + gerader stecker ist nicht gerade die ideale kombination.)


----------

